# FreeBSD installed



## penguinhead (May 27, 2009)

I have installed FreeBSD from the first CD. There was no question about the second and subsequent ones. I have installed it with the X Window System, the User port. I believe KDE 4 should be installed. When I fire startx, an ugly desktop appears with three shells, I cant remember the name of DE at the moment. How do I make it default to KDE? How do I remove the need of startx? HOw do I add FreeBSD to the Ubuntu GRUB menu?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2009)

> I believe KDE 4 should be installed.


Nothing will be installed by default. So unless you selected it it's not installed.



> When I fire startx, an ugly desktop appears with three shells, I cant remember the name of DE at the moment.


That would be twm, the default Xorg Window Manager (it's not a Desktop Environment).

For kde3 edit ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec startkde
```


----------



## tangram (May 27, 2009)

Have a look to the FreeBSD's Handbook section on desktop environments: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## BuSerD (May 27, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> I believe KDE 4 should be installed.



I don't mean to pile on but remember, you have made the choice to "create" a desktop from a server operating system. Your job as creator is to construct the system as you desire. It would make no sense to have freebsd install kde or any other desktop environment because the desktop is not the focus of the project. X11 installed that "ugly" desktop environment(twm) and you would do well to have a look at PCBSD if all you require is a pre-configured desktop operating system with kde4. Good luck


----------

